# My PRS SE Custom 24 7-string now with Floyd Rose



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought this SE7 back in late April 2013 with the intention of adding a floyd rose tremolo. About 2 months ago, the dream became a reality. I bought a floyd rose special because minus the saddles and block, it is the same as an OFR. No matter because they are going away. My next mod will be graphtech piezo saddles, graphtech acousticphonic preamp and a brass block from floyd upgrades. The work was done by the famous Mike Lull Guitarworks in Seattle.
In short, this guitar is flat out amazing and I didn't have to pay PRS $15000 or more.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 4, 2014)

WWHHHOOAAAHHH!  Nice installation. Cleeeaannnn.
The graph tech piezo saddles are going to put it WAY over the top.
I'm not even a trem kinda guy!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 4, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Does the nut sit flush on the headstock or was there a shelf made?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 4, 2014)

Shelf was made and the edge of the fretboard was diamond cut .0030" to get perfect intonation.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 4, 2014)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow really nice work on that, looks fantastic


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2014)

First PRS I've seen I'd buy. That's a pretty sweet mod.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 5, 2014)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jan 5, 2014)

Dayuummmmm.

I'm no PRS type of guy or anything, but I AM a Floyd Rose guy.
Either way PRS guitars are amazing, and a 7 string one with a Floyd might just swing me into being a believer! Haha,

Congrats on the successful and clean mod - looks wonderful.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 5, 2014)

YESSS! YOU DID IT! Awesome upgrade and even better plans; piezo saddles...

You are a winner my friend.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2014)

That's extremely well done! I should like very much to hear some samples of the piezos when they go in.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU RUINED IT!!!!!

But the craftsmanship is spot on. Kudos. You beautifully ruined that PRS.


Please grasp my sarcasm here.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 5, 2014)

And that, folks is how you do a mod properly.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, unlike 99% of the mods done on guitars, I believe you've significantly increased the value of that thing.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, all! Hardtails have their place, but with my playing style, I always feel a bit naked without a trem. This gave me everything I was dreaming of.


----------



## Watty (Jan 5, 2014)

How did you find the overall transaction? 

I'd heard that they do good work over there, but that the staff tended to be a bit aloof and sometimes the work was delayed. Hadn't bothered to check them out yet as a result.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 5, 2014)

They were awesome. I was quoted 7 days turnaround, but it took 10 because this was the 1st time they had routed for a 7-string floyd. There are no templates out there for a custom job like this. No worries. They spent a few extra days doing it right the first time.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Jan 7, 2014)

That looks awesome. I have the blue SE C24 7 string. I dig the guitar, but would like it better with a floyd and medium jumbos.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome!

But why do you need that stringtree?


----------



## Edika (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome mod and after the rest you have planned an update on the avatar would be in order .


----------



## KaosX (Jan 7, 2014)

I've never played a floyd rose....but If I did...I'd want it to be just like that. Damn!


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 7, 2014)

Killer!


----------



## themike (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes..... just...... yes.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 7, 2014)

Watty said:


> How did you find the overall transaction?
> 
> I'd heard that they do good work over there, but that the staff tended to be a bit aloof and sometimes the work was delayed. Hadn't bothered to check them out yet as a result.


 
I've had some work done over there too and never any problems. 

If I was to knock them on something, it's price. But, you get the piece of mind that they won't screw it up 


Shannon: That rocks! I'm always amazed when I see new routes on a painted guitar that looks like it came that way from the factory.


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2014)

Goddamnit, that is sexy as hell.


----------



## lookslikemeband (Jan 8, 2014)

Very clean mod. Totally dig it


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 8, 2014)

That looks fantastic Shannon!


----------



## themike (Jan 8, 2014)

What did the Floyd install cost ballpark, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious what it is compared to PTC.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 8, 2014)

Also, there's a skull there!!


----------



## superash (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks beautiful mate


----------



## Shannon (Jan 8, 2014)

themike said:


> What did the Floyd install cost ballpark, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious what it is compared to PTC.



Ballpark was $500


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 9, 2014)

themike said:


> What did the Floyd install cost ballpark, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious what it is compared to PTC.



What's PTC ballpark price, Mike?
Shannon's $500 sounds pretty good.


----------



## themike (Jan 9, 2014)

DISTORT6 said:


> What's PTC ballpark price, Mike?
> Shannon's $500 sounds pretty good.


 
I believe $700 including an OFR. If you provide the bridge I'm sure it's significantly less. 

I was never a floyd guy but this is beautiful, I keep coming back to stare


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 9, 2014)

themike said:


> I was never a floyd guy but this is beautiful, I keep coming back to stare



Me too! Looks sick! I kicked my Floyd habit in the 90's and i ain't going back!


----------



## danresn (Jan 9, 2014)

That is slick


----------



## mbardu (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome !


----------



## Shannon (Jan 10, 2014)

themike said:


> I believe $700 including an OFR. If you provide the bridge I'm sure it's significantly less.
> 
> I was never a floyd guy but this is beautiful, I keep coming back to stare



What is the PTC turnaround time? I got mine in 10 days.
And yep....convince PRS to make a trem version.


----------



## themike (Jan 11, 2014)

Shannon said:


> What is the PTC turnaround time? I got mine in 10 days.
> And yep....convince PRS to make a trem version.



On the Floyd install? It really depends how busy they are - my guess is 2 to 4 weeks tops. 

Haha maybe - the SE CU24 Floyd just came out so I guess if the response is good to the 6 string version they might expand the 7 string.


----------

